# قتلوهم المسلمين اصلا الاسلام دين ده ....صور الشهداء



## طحبوش (7 يناير 2010)

دايما بقولو فتنة 
دايما بقولو مواجهات 
دايما بيقولو لكي نتجنت اشتباكات بين المسيحيين و المسلمين 
هو ايه ده بيضحكو على عقولنا يعني 

دايما المسلم هو المسلح الي بيقتل الابرياء و دايما المسيحي هو الضحية هو فين الامن ؟؟؟

مع انو كل المشكلة من ورا بنت قليلة التربية عملت انو مغتصبينها و قال ايه خطفها 
معروفة عادات المسلمين في مصر فين الشب المسيحي هيشوف بنت المسلمة حتى يخطفها اذا ما كنتش هي جيالو 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و لنفترض انو اغتصبها ينفع تقتل 8 اشخاص و من قرية تانية هههههههه يا ربي مش من نفس القرية لا قتل من مكان تاني كمان 
ينفع تقتل ابرياء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو فين الدولة تحمي الناس ؟؟؟ و فين الدولة تحمي اولادها ؟؟؟

بعدين فين الدولة حتى بين الناس منتشرة كل هذه الاسلحة هي مصر مش دولة ما فيهاش نظام و امن ازاي في ناس عندها اسلحة رشاشة الية ؟؟؟
او اسلحة بالمطلق ؟؟؟؟

بعدين بتقولو انو الي عامل الجرينة مسجل خطر اذا كان هالحيوان مسجل خطر ليه مش بتراقبوه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تاركينو يسرح في الدنيا على كيفو ؟؟؟؟؟




ربنا يوريكم كل حاجة عملتوها بالابرياء دول ربنا يطلعها من ولادكم 
و ربنا موجوووووووود يا ولاد الارهاب 
يا احفاد هيرودوس يا وثنيين 

حمودة بتاعكم كل همو كان يربيكم على الارهاب يا اولاد الارهاب مش حرام عليكم ؟؟؟؟

اترككم مع صور الضحايا


----------



## maged18 (7 يناير 2010)

انا بس عاوز اقول حاجة ان المسلم اوووي يزعل لو حد عمله حاجة لكن غيره يا عم مش مشكلة عديها يعني لو واحد مسلم اغتصب بنت مسيحية يطلعوه انه مجنون يطلعوه اي حاجة المهم بلبدي يطلع منها زي الشعرة من العجين لكن لو مسيحي يعمل كده يفضلوا قتلوا الناس فعلا الدين الاسلامي دين ارهابي قذر زي نبيه محمد مش فاضي غير للنسوان والقتل


----------



## طحبوش (7 يناير 2010)

لا الي يقهرك انو كل يوم بنت مسيحية تخطف و تغتصب و كلهم ساكتين و ماحدش من المسيحيين يأذيهم بس لما بنت مسلمة تبقى فضيحة و كأنو نحن الي بنقتل فيهم كأنو هم ضحايا الكشح و الاسكندرية و فرشوط 
كأنو هم الي اسماء بناتهم الي بيتخطفو كل يوم كريستين و ميريام و مش عارف ايه 
بالفعل قذارة 
طيب و ايه ذنبهم الابرياء يقتلو بس افهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 يناير 2010)

الله لن يضيع حق حد ابدا 
الله يهديهم ويسامحهم


----------



## taison0000 (7 يناير 2010)

*في العراق عشرات المسيحيات يختطفن ويغتصبن ويرمى بجثثهن في الشوارع ومئات القتلى من الرجال والاف العوائل المهجرة وحرق الكنائس.*
*وفي مصر هذا حال المسيحيين اين العدالة يا أصنام؟؟؟؟*


----------



## twety (7 يناير 2010)

*حرام عليهم 
يارب اهديهم يارب من فضلك
وصبر اهاليهم يالهى وعزيهم واديهم السلام
عزاءنا فيكوا يا احبه انكوا مع المسيح الان
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

> يا احفاد هيرودوس يا وثنيين


 
يا ريت احفاد هيرودوس يعني لان احفاده امنوا بالمسيح

لا احفاد خالص ابن الوليد و عكرمه بن ابي جهل 

و دول انقح من الرومان و اطيح

لان لا ظابط لهم كان ولا رابط

سلام المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> الله لن يضيع حق حد ابدا
> الله يهديهم ويسامحهم


 
توقيعك يا اكس موسلم عجبني اوي

ربنا يشرق اكتر و اكتر بنوره جوا قلبك و انا ملاحظه انه اشرق اكتر من الاول

صلي عشانهم

باركوا لاعنيكم

صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم


ربنا موجود لانه لو شلنا مدافع و دبحناهم يبقي فرقنا ايه بقي


معلش كله هيتحاسب وقت المجئ التاني 

هيحاسبهم الاول و الاخر البدايه و النهايه

سلام المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

يا عالم حطوا قدامكم الايه دي زي ما حطاها قصاد عيني 

*8 فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا فَرَسٌ أَخْضَرُ، وَالْجَالِسُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُهُ الْمَوْتُ، وَالْهَاوِيَةُ تَتْبَعُهُ، وَأُعْطِيَا سُلْطَاناً عَلَى رُبْعِ الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَقْتُلاَ بِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَالْمَوْتِ وَبِوُحُوشِ الأَرْضِ. 
9 وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الْخَامِسَ، رَأَيْتُ تَحْتَ الْمَذْبَحِ نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ الشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُمْ، 
10 وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟» (و دي الكلمه الي كلنا بنرددها دلوقتي من غير ما نحس شايفين النبؤه بتحقق بالظبط ازاي)*
*
11 فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَاباً بِيضاً، وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَاناً يَسِيراً أَيْضاً حَتَّى يَكْمَلَ الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُمْ، وَإِخْوَتُهُمْ أَيْضاً، الْعَتِيدُونَ أَنْ يُقْتَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ.


حطوا الايه دي قدام عينيكم و عصائب في ايديكم 

لان رؤيا يوحنا هيا بتتكلم عن الزمن الي منذ عصر محمد حتي المجئ التاني

يعني بدات تتطبق من 1400 سنه

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## ahmedkhella (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اسمي احمد علي شاب مصري ومسلم محبتش حد في حياتي اكتر من السيده مريم العذراء
وناوي لما اخلف بنت اسميها مريم
يسوع بالنسبه لي واحد من اهم الامثله اللي عيني علي طول عيها واتمني اني امشي علي خطاه في التسامح والمحبه
المقدمه دي بس عشان اوضح ان الموضوع ملوش علاقه بالاسلام
واللي عمل الجريمه الرهيبه دي اقسم بالله لو اني قاضي لاحكم عليه بالاعدام
انا عارف ان الاسف ماينفعش وميكفيش وحتي التعاطف او الثوره ضد الوضع الحقير اللي حاصل دلوقتي
انا بس عاوز اوضحلكو اني ن اشد الناس اللي بجد اتخقت من الفتنه وشايفها مقصدوه ومدبره عشان الطن ميتلمش ويثور ضد الطغاه اللي حاكمينه
وعاوز اقولكو ان ده مش رأي فردي  لا ابدا ده رأي كل اللي انا عايش في محيطهم
واسف لو وجودي هيزعج حد
بس اوعي تنسو ان الله محبه والمحبه عمرها متيجي غير لما الكل  يتحد ويأمن بالوطن
علي الارض السلام وبالناس المسره


----------



## JOJE (7 يناير 2010)

بجد حرام ايه العنف دا
 دا حتا عيد الناس تعيد ازاي
 ربنا اكيد  مش  حيسيب عياله وشعبه كدا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 يناير 2010)

حب يسوع و هوا كمان يحبك

حبه كمان يحبك كمان و كمان

سلامه معاك


----------



## حمورابي (7 يناير 2010)

تحية
في الحقيقة هذا ليس غَريب على دين جاء بالسيف من اول يوم ونادى بالسيف وغزا بالسيف وحكم بالسيف ولكنه سوف يهلك بالسيف . 


ولكن ندقق قليلاً في ماقاله المخلص رب الكون . وخالقها . 

2سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً ِللهِ. 3وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي. 4لكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ.

لاتسنوا قول المسيح هوذا يـُذكرنا ويحمل أرواحنا . 

 لكي يقيم  أجسادنا ويحولها الى شكل جسده المُمجد 

المجد للآب وألأبن والروح القدس من ألأن والى كل الدهور أمين . 

التعزية والصبر والسلوان لأهالي الفقداء والفقيدات . أجمعين .


----------



## طحبوش (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم بالفعل ارحمني يا الله 

في ناس مش دارية و زي ما قال الاخ المسلم انو الاعتذار مش هيفيد لان الجريمة دي لا تقبل الاعتذار هيفيد ايه الاعتذار 
و امهات ثكلت و اخوات حرمو من اخواهم و اولاد يتيمو و نساء رملو 
بس منقول حاجة انو ربنا موجود ده اكبر عزاء لينا


----------



## maged18 (7 يناير 2010)

ahmedkhella قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اسمي احمد علي شاب مصري ومسلم محبتش حد في حياتي اكتر من السيده مريم العذراء
> وناوي لما اخلف بنت اسميها مريم
> يسوع بالنسبه لي واحد من اهم الامثله اللي عيني علي طول عيها واتمني اني امشي علي خطاه في التسامح والمحبه
> ...



كلام جميل بس كلام فين الافعال يا استاذ هل هناك تصريح رسمي من الاسلام بمحاكمة علانية للجناة هل الاسلام دين المحبة والتسامح مع وقف التنفيذ يحاكم كل من قتل مسيحي او ضر بمصالح مسيحية ومش معنى ان الله محبة ليس للانسان حقوق بمعنى ان ياخذ حقه وليس بالقوة كما فعل المجرمين في ليلة عيد الميلاد 
وفي اخر ردي انه كلام دون دليل ومفيش ارخص من الكلام بلبدي الكلام مش بفلوس لكن طبعا التنفيذ محلك سر يعني مثلا الامن مكنش يقدر يضرب عليهم نار صحيح بيقولوا انه في واحد من الامن مات وده بيدل على التقصير الامني لحماية المسيحين لكن لان زي ما بقولك التعبير بالمحبة من المسلمين للمسيحين مجرد كلام وعبارات رنانة


----------



## ahmedkhella (8 يناير 2010)

استاذ ماجد 
خلينا نتفق في الاساس ان كلمي مش للترضيه او لامتصاص الحماس او او او انما الهدف الاساسي هو احقاق الحق واقرار الخطأ من شخص مع الاسف مكتوب في بطاقته مسلم
بالنسبه للافعال انااقسمت اني ل في ايدي الامر وان انا القاضي كنت حكمت عليه بالاعدام ولكن مع الاسف الامر مش بايدي ويارب يبقي في ايد قاض مسيحي او مسلم غيور علي دينه بالعقل ويحكم حكم العدل وهو القصاص
اما بالنسبه للمحاكمه  فاحنا مش في دوله دينيه اي لا سلطه لازهر او لكنيسه علي القضاء لا احنا ايران ولا احنا اوروبا العصور الوسطي احنا في دوله مدنيه
http://www.tariqel3lm.com/vb/showthread.php?p=173735
وده تصريح شيخ الازهر بجرم الحادث
اما بالنسبه لان الاسلام دين محبه ام لا ف الرد ببساطه اننا مؤمنين ان الاسلام من عند نفس الرب مثل المسيحيه وهذا يعني ان الاسلام امتداد للمسيحيه في الحب والاخاء
وان كان الفعل او الافعال التي ترتكب باسم الاسلام والمسيحيه لاتمت لهم بصله
اما بالنسبه للتقصير الامني فده احنا متفقين عليه جدا بل علي العكس فانا اشطح بتفكيري في اتجاه ان الموضوع مدبر او عباره عن مؤامره اشترك فيها الامن


----------



## maged18 (8 يناير 2010)

ahmedkhella قال:


> استاذ ماجد
> خلينا نتفق في الاساس ان كلمي مش للترضيه او لامتصاص الحماس او او او انما الهدف الاساسي هو احقاق الحق واقرار الخطأ من شخص مع الاسف مكتوب في بطاقته مسلم
> بالنسبه للافعال انااقسمت اني ل في ايدي الامر وان انا القاضي كنت حكمت عليه بالاعدام ولكن مع الاسف الامر مش بايدي ويارب يبقي في ايد قاض مسيحي او مسلم غيور علي دينه بالعقل ويحكم حكم العدل وهو القصاص
> اما بالنسبه للمحاكمه  فاحنا مش في دوله دينيه اي لا سلطه لازهر او لكنيسه علي القضاء لا احنا ايران ولا احنا اوروبا العصور الوسطي احنا في دوله مدنيه
> ...



اوكيه بس للاسف ان مفيش دولة مسلمة ترعى حق المسيحي على الاقل انه يكون قانون يحمى المسيحي من الارهاب المشكلة مش القاضي المشكلة في الجهاز التنفيذي يعني مثلا من كام سنة حصلت حوادث متفرقة في الاسكندرية انه فيه واحد طعن مسيحين وقالوا عليه انه واحد متخلف وطبعا المتخلف عقليا لا يحاسب على افعاله وحوادث اخرى بالمثل يقولون انه مجنون مختل عقليا عشان لا يعاقب وهنشوف يعني دلوقتي بيقولوا انه حادث عادي جدا وغير طائفي وانا مزهول من التصريح ده من جهاز الامن ده لو عيل في ابتدائي هيقول طيب ليه في التوقيت ده والمسيحين بيعيدوا عيد الميلاد لو حادث عادي او حادث ارهابي عادي كان يكون في وقت وافكرك فاكر ايام التسعينيات وانا اتذكر في شبرا انه كانوا بيعملوا في شبرا المترو وحصل انه في قنبلة وموجود بها مسامير  وانفجرت في يوم عادي فهذا يقول عليه حادث ارهابي عادي لانه المسيحي والمسلم يمر في شارع شبرا ولا كان عيد ولا حاجة يعني ولا عيد مسيحي ولا عيد مسلم فهنشوف هياخدوا اعدام ولا ايه وطبعا لو لا معلش واسف في اللي هقولوا ان كل ما هشوف واحد مسلم هشوف في يده دم شهداء نجع حمادي واظن ان هذا اقل حق امارسه


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

*الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم*​


----------



## طحبوش (8 يناير 2010)

امين.....


----------



## raffy (9 يناير 2010)

انا مش هقدر اتكلم واقول حاجة دموعى على اللى ماتو ا ضحايا السفلة المجرمين الارهابيين هى اللى هتتكلم
بس هيجيلكم يوم 
تقولوا يا حيوانات يا بهايم يا ريت اللى حصل ما كان 
وساعتها بس هتعرفوا قيمتنا عندربنا قد اية :36_1_4:




اللة يرحمك


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

ربنا يساعد الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2010)

*الله يرحمهم

ويسكنهم جناته..*


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

اميييييين .........


----------



## ضحكة طفل (11 يناير 2010)

يارب سلام

احنا نصلي ونطلب من ربنا يدخل ويمد ايده ويدافع هو

ويصبر ويعزي الاهالي

ونقول ان اللي ماتوا دول شهداء زمانه في حضن المسيح

يارتني كنت معاهم وخد الاكليل ده

يارب صبر الاهالي
امين
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

يا رب صبر الجميع


----------



## XMANN (12 يناير 2010)

أمام كل هذه الاحداث في نجع حمادي فأنا أضع اللوم فقط على الحكومة المصرية، أين الامن ، كيف يسمح بحمل السلاح من طرف مواطنين . 
لي تعليق بسيط : حيث لما صارت احداث العنف بين الجزائريين والمصريين، قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد من طرف الاعلام المصري حتى ان بعض الممثلين اجهشوا بالبكاء من هول ما حصل لهم وكانهم مسالمون. وقامت قنوات دريم باشعال النار بين الطرفين وحرضت على معاداة الجزائريين وبالخصوص منى الشاذلي.

في المقابل لم تحض احداث نجع حمادي بتغطية شاملة من طرف الاعلام، فهم يمرون عليها مرور الكرام دون ادانة لمرتكبيها. بالطبع فهم مسلمون وهم كما قال اله الاسلام "أنتم الاعلون" .


----------



## طحبوش (13 يناير 2010)

معاك حق اساندك في رأيك مزبوووط


----------



## نونوس14 (13 يناير 2010)

*ربنا موجووووووووووود*
*نسألك يا رب ارفع عنا هذا العذاب*
*وانقذنا من اجل اسمك القدوس*
*ارحمنااااااااااااااااااااااااا يارب*


----------



## طحبوش (20 يناير 2010)

اميييييين


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يناير 2010)

ربنـــــــــــــــــا موجـــــــــــــــــود​


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

ربنا موجود


----------

